# need advice to build and fill a "woodshop" first aid kit



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I just finished cutting some more 6" HVAC metal ducting for a redesign and blast gates. Of course, I nick places on my fingers pretty badly, but not hospital badly. I do not have a first aid kit in my shop. I had to scramble upstairs to the bathroom to find some band aids. I used to have a first aid kit I bought somewhere cheap…but the dang things just fell apart and no good for medical applications. I took a gander thru the forums topic search posts about first aid, not too much to go on. And the technology of band-aids (waterproof, quality, does the job, etc) or other medical applications I'm not too upto date with. This also may help others who are considering a new first aid kit in their shop, new folks coming into the fold, or a friendly reminded to stock up or toss out the old material.
So my question is… what practical items would you have in a wood working first aid kit? I do not plan on delivering a baby, or doing brain surgery, nor liver transplant in my wood shop. The dreaded non-sawstop accident comes to mind, working with hand chisels and hand planes come to mind, etc.
Do bandaids have a shelf life? Can anyone recommend a brand that really wraps around your finger so you can keep working? That stretches? Doesn't have a unicorn on it? I assume alcohol and hydrogen peroxide and wraps would be in order as well. Ointments and anti-bacterial salves?


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

My kit has aspirin, Benadryl,triple antibiotic ointment, med tape,different sized gauze and now the fun stuff tweezers flat and pointed, full suture kit, scissors, scalpels and bandaids. I prefer the cloth bandaids but I have some reactions to the adhesives they use. I also have some water proof 3M bandaids. Oh peroxide and rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

full suture kit? If it comes to needed a suture kit, wouldn't it be better at hospital?


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't have a kit per say and have thought about it a few times but then I think my shop is 25 feet from the house and anything more serious than a little nick/cut likely going to head inside as I have no running water in my shop to rinse. I keep super glue and band aid cloth tape in the shop and that pretty much covers everything that doesn't mean me heading to the ER or urgent care. I did get a pair of lighted tweezers but that hasn't made it out there yet.

As far as longevity of band aids hit and miss. For the price we usually just chuck it all at the end of the year and buy new as seams someone is always selling cheap first aid kits for some school fundraiser.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

travis…super glue for a cut? does those chemicals hurt the wound or body? I remember seeing the Blade movie where they used some toothpaste goop to fill the wound.


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

I was in my buddies shop. We were working on an old truck of his. I cut my hand pretty bad. I went to the first aid kit on the wall, opened it, and just about died laughing. Instead of bandages, ointments, and the like, it was ful of a variety of airplane sized liquor bottles.
He claimed to have no idea that they were in there, and we later found out his mom had stopped by and replaced the first aid kit on the sly for reasons unknown.
I know this doesn't answer your question, just an amusing anecdote.


----------



## Nick424 (Aug 24, 2016)

I like the Band-Aid brand Sport Strips. Very flexable, and stick like crazy. Those and some Iodine is what I have.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I use super glue all the time for small cuts. It does a great job. Takes a while to dry though.
I don't keep a kit in my shop, but I do have some stuff in my truck. Gauze rolls, tape, etc. the main thing we have to worry about is controlling bleeding to get to a hospital while we wait for help to arrive. You could get yourself a commercially available tourniquet if you're really worried about something severe. They can be put on with one hand.
The most important thing to have may be a phone to dial 911.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I use super glue a lot for little cuts. Typically stop the bleeding then just add a drop or two and press, good to go. 
Just keeps it from reopening or snagging on things.

The medical grade versions (2 octyl or n butyl cynanoacrylate) are preferred as they are generally more flexible. Other benefits also are over stated in my opinion as far as heat generation and off gassing of super glue as we are talking about a drop maybe two not squirting a bottle into an open wound.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have one of the johnson and johnson metal ones that hangs on the wall. Have one in every car including the kids. I know it will stand up. comes complete I added the j&j liquid band-aid. Quick and seals minor cuts


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I suggest having the little things mentioned above: super glue, band aids, plus heavy duty antiseptic (I like Iodine), something to stop heavy blood loss like certain powders or large sealing bandages (Israeli bandages if you are into military stuff), a phone nearby is also a good idea. Nice set of tweezers. Smelling salts. eye patches. I keep a tourniquet also, though the risk of amputation is extremely rare in my shop, cutting or severing an artery is a possibility. Hate like hell to bleed out in my own shop. And you ain't fixing that with super glue. I also have other military style bandages that can be tied which will help keep the bandage secure for the ride to the ER. I have some advanced stuff like sutures, Novocaine and syringe, and a couple of scalpels, but I live close enough to an ER that I won't need to stitch myself. I had that stuff for when I outfitted my boat.

Being safe in everything that you do will keep you out of that first aid kit.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I am a retired sheet metal worker. I used to say" if I did not get cut it was Sunday" Pretty near true. 
I have a first aid kit in my shop . I see some similar to mine at harbor freight I think. I have added to my kit some liquid Band-Aid called NewSkin for very small scratches.
I have found the best way to bandage a finger tip is to get, cloth , not plastic, bandages that are shaped like the letter "H". after applying this bandage over the finger tip I then put another band aid around the finger on top of the "H" bandage to keep it in place. Another trick is to cut the finger tip from a disposable glove and put it over the bandaged finger tip. I ware this bandage for the first 24 hours then take it off each night and re-apply in the morning.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

A zip lock baggie could be of use at some time.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

super glue 
Bandaids for small cuts, various sizes
Bacitracin
gauze pads for large cuts
Saline for cleaning cuts
Coach tape
tweezers

Eye wash

If you deal with exotic woods, liquid benadryl. In the rare chance that you have anaphylaxis, it can help you breathe while you seek help. Had a friend with bad nut allergies and benadryl saved his life one time.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't work alone.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Latex tubing, NO quick clot, bandages , opiates, iodine , ibuprofen, eye wash is a must in my shop,


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

On the day before Thanksgiving I was in the shop working on a project, and I had a kickback on the tablesaw that hit my left hand and stomach. Instant blood trail from the saw to the shop towels. It nearly tore the nail off of my index finger, and cut the middle finger and ring finger…I live in the country, and my wife was at work, so I wrapped it in shop towels and headed to the ER 15 miles away…A good cleaning of the hand and 3 xrays later told I had broken the index finger in two places, the middle finger had a hairline crack, and the ring finger was cut to the bone and also broken. Getting hit in the belly, the doctor had me to get a sonagram to check for splene, liver, kidney damage, etc. Everything was good there…just a big blue bruise about 12" long on the belly…So…after getting the fingers numbed up, the dr. sewed up the fingers, put on bandages and metal finger guards, gave me a Tetnas shot, and antibiotics, and a perscription for more, I drove myself back home.That happened about 10:00 that morning, and I got home about 3:45 that afternoon. They are still plenty sore, and will take a long time to heal…Just a reminder of what can happen, and how quickly it can happen….all because of a minor distraction…


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

adding things to my amazon cart  didnt think of an eye patch or tourniquet. added!
various bandages for knuckles, large pad, cloth.
tweezers, iodine, 3m steri-strip skin closures, neosporin, and liquid bandages.
I feel safer already 
eyewash kit with the little plastic eye cup to easily apply ….. hmm…. added too!

great ideas, gentleman.

rick…I wear a faceshield when operating my table saws. I also wear a Rockler apron. Too bad it didnt come re-enforced in the chest / stomach area. Maybe I can add that re-enforcement myself.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Holbs super glue was invented for small wounds. I try not to go to the hospital unless it's a major deal. I prefer to do
My own cleaning and stitches of wounds. Get what you are comfortable with using it just so happens I'm very comfortable with medical things. It seems you will have good kit with all the good comments. 
You could always add some leather to you apron


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I have these 3 things in my shop. If I need more then this, it probably means a trip to the emergency room.
.
.








.








.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I keep a first aid backpack hanging in my garage that I use during the summer for mtn bike patrol. It has a bunch of stuff I'll never use in the garage, but also some bandaids, roller bandages, gauze, tape, tweezers, scissors, bottles of clean water, alcohol wipes, glucose, etc. If the injury is more than a bandaid would fix, I'm probably calling it a day, as far as woodworking is concerned. If it's to the point where a higher level of medical care is required, then you should address any immediate injuries as required and get some help.

If you are on medication such as blood thinners, you may want to talk to your doctor about clotting agents, if you haven't already.

If you contribute to an FSA, you can purchase most of what you need with that account.

If you haven't yet, you could consider taking a basic first aid class. I think the Red Cross offers these, maybe even free, I'm not sure. Or, at minimum, I'm sure you could find something reputable online. Chances are, if you're hurt in the shop, you're dealing with something that's bleeding, that needs to be stopped.



> Latex tubing, NO quick clot, bandages , opiates, iodine , ibuprofen, eye wash is a must in my shop,
> 
> - DirtyMike


Why no quick clot? Chances are you'd never use it in the shop, but if you have a wound that doesn't want to stop bleeding, but isn't immediately life threatening, it gives you an option between pressure/dressings and a tourniquet.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

There are a lot of mentions of using a tourniquet in this thread. My training has always said that a tourniquet is a last resort option, to be used as a choice between bleeding out vs. losing the limb. There's a very real chance that once the tourniquet is applied, the tissue below the tourniquet will not survive. Not claiming to be an expert, but I do recommend training if you're considering using a tourniquet.

Perhaps First Aid / CPR training as an essential workshop item…


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> There are a lot of mentions of using a tourniquet in this thread. My training has always said that a tourniquet is a last resort option, to be used as a choice between bleeding out vs. losing the limb. There s a very real chance that once the tourniquet is applied, the tissue below the tourniquet will not survive. Not claiming to be an expert, but I do recommend training if you re considering using a tourniquet.
> 
> Perhaps First Aid / CPR training as an essential workshop item…
> 
> - SignWave


+1 to this. We were trained that you only put it on when the uncontrolled bleeding poses an imminent threat to life. Short of cutting into a major artery, most of which are never even close to the tools (when used properly), I don't see this having a practical application in the workshop. If you have 3" roller bandages and a pen, you don't even need to worry about stocking a t/q. And, you're way more likely to need the roller bandages, anyways.

If you just want to buy a decent one, Adventure Medical Kits makes some good options.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

More I think about it..maybe a tourniquet has no place in a wood shop. Can't say I've heard stories of someone sawing an entire arm off or leg off.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

That sucks. Ripping lumber with a handsaw takes forever, but my wife would kill me if I spent half a day at the ER.



> On the day before Thanksgiving I was in the shop working on a project, and I had a kickback on the tablesaw that hit my left hand and stomach. Instant blood trail from the saw to the shop towels. It nearly tore the nail off of my index finger, and cut the middle finger and ring finger…I live in the country, and my wife was at work, so I wrapped it in shop towels and headed to the ER 15 miles away…A good cleaning of the hand and 3 xrays later told I had broken the index finger in two places, the middle finger had a hairline crack, and the ring finger was cut to the bone and also broken. Getting hit in the belly, the doctor had me to get a sonagram to check for splene, liver, kidney damage, etc. Everything was good there…just a big blue bruise about 12" long on the belly…So…after getting the fingers numbed up, the dr. sewed up the fingers, put on bandages and metal finger guards, gave me a Tetnas shot, and antibiotics, and a perscription for more, I drove myself back home.That happened about 10:00 that morning, and I got home about 3:45 that afternoon. They are still plenty sore, and will take a long time to heal…Just a reminder of what can happen, and how quickly it can happen….all because of a minor distraction…
> 
> - Rick Dennington


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Keeping with the unplugged/minimalist motif, my first-aid "kit" is rather basic …


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)




----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 on the CA glue…

Not a joke! It's been used since the late-60's to close wounds, and it's still used every day in ER's. It's really handy for slice wounds from chisels and plane irons. The stuff can also create a protective shell over a blister.

Much better than bandaids for more than small nicks.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

> More I think about it..maybe a tourniquet has no place in a wood shop. Can t say I ve heard stories of someone sawing an entire arm off or leg off.
> 
> - Holbs


Tourniquets aren't solely used for amputations. I have had lots of training using tourniquets and applied in combat. I know how to use and when to use. Obviously do what you feel comfortable with. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

The original patent for cyanoacrylate was filed in 1942 by Goodrich Company.[2] as an outgrowth of a search for materials suitable for clear plastic gun sights for the war effort. In 1942, a team of scientists headed by Harry Coover Jr. stumbled upon a formulation that stuck to everything with which it came in contact.[3] The team quickly rejected the substance for the wartime application, but in 1951, while working as researchers for Eastman Kodak, Coover and a colleague, Fred Joyner, rediscovered cyanoacrylates. The two realized the true commercial potential, and a form of the adhesive was first sold in 1958 under the title "Eastman #910" (later "Eastman 910").
During the 1960s, Eastman Kodak sold cyanoacrylate to Loctite


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Shop first aid kit? Three essentials. First, band aids for minor injuries, and if you're worried about their shelf life either you're showing off or not working hard enough. Second, a clean shop rag in case of serious injury; all you want is something big enough to staunch the flow of blood while you're riding to the hospital. Third, for treating psychological wounds after the saws have stopped you should have straight bourbon from a bottle kept on a high shelf, or maybe substitute brandy or if you're under 40.


----------



## cstandi1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just to back up and clarify what paratrooper34 is saying in regards to tourniquets. Tourniquets can/should be used anytime there is a known or possible arterial bleed, this does not require an amputation. Military training dictates that the first step to treat bleeding on an extremity is a tourniquet no matter the severity of the bleeding, it can always be taken off once the extent of the injury is determined. Many civilian FD/EMS services are beginning to stock tourniquets again. Tourniquets can be left on on for several hours with no danger to the extremity and especially in the time it takes to reach a hospital from your home/shop. Tourniquets a powerful tool that can be used to save lives in the event of severe bleeding. It will take a long time to dispel the decades of myths surrounding tourniquets but they are useful. Like any other first aid seek the proper training if it involves much more than putting a band aid on.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

If you're not trained if/when/how to use a tourniquet, then First Aid/CPR training is almost certainly a good starting point.

http://www.redcross.org/take-a-class
http://cpr.heart.org/AHAECC/CPRAndECC/Training/HeartsaverCourses/UCM_473174_Heartsaver-Courses.jsp


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Something to think about. I think we all should have a first aid station in our shops


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the most important thing to have in your shop is a *cell phone* when emergency help is needed, especially in those shops that are separate from the house. Other than that, anything that stops bleeding, such as band aids, gauze and tape will suffice; that is enough until you can go to the house for further treatment. Unless you have running water in your shop, keeping alcohol, peroxide, etc. is not necessary. Any wound you get must first be cleansed with running water and soap before permanent bandaging is done. Cleanliness of a wound is most important. The shop environment (dirty) is not the place for cleansing a wound.


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a well stocked first aid kit hanging on the wall next to the phone with my home address written on it case a visitor doesn't know my address and needs to call 911. I also keep some feminine maxi-pads in my shop and truck as they are far more absorbent than typical gauze pads. So far, all I've had to use is a few bandaids and the tweezers. I also have hot and cold running water in my shop that's located about 200 feet from my house.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

so having a phone at ready sounds like a great idea. However, i'm one of those cord cutters: no land line, just cell phone. If it had a bad accident where I had instant shock or something… confusion or being on the ground could happen. Anyone know if you can yell at your cell phone to call 911 if it was "asleep" or something incase of emergency?


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I know with the new iPhones, you can say, "Hey Siri, call 911." With Android, you can probably say, "Ok Google, call 911."


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow this is a lively thread. And a good one - nice post Holbs.

I probably need to rethink my "kit" but currently I have a ziplock bag with some blue shop towels cut into quarters that I use with Electrical Tape for "band-aids". I keep the towels in a ziplock so they stay clean. Electrical tape has good elasticity so I can get it tight enough for bad cuts without cutting off circulation. There's a bottle of antibacterial soap by the sink for cleaning cuts before wrapping.

Smaller cuts pretty much get ignored unless they're getting blood on project wood, then they get closed with a lil super glue.

And there's a fridge down the hall where there's usually a 6 pack of bottled "aspirin" ;-P


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I keep a box of cloth Band-Aids in the shop for the small stuff. My wife gave them to me after she got tired of seeing my paper towel/blue tape bandages I would make as I needed them. For the bigger stuff (like the 9 suture slice of my thumb) I still have paper towels and painters tape or masking tape. My shop is about 200' from the back door to the house so I have quick access to my wife (the nurse). I always have a cell phone with me. We live outside town a good way and there is no way an ambulance can make it's way to me quicker than my wife can get me to the ER.
Absolutely no alcohol in or before shop time. I injure myself enough without impairment.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ditto on the CA glue….....


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Dan… are you saying since I'm a bachelor, I should find and marry a RN ? 
I agree on the no alcohol part. I've only been at this for 2-3 years but have learned a lot in regards to safety in the workshop with all the kickback stories and mistakes made here. It's my priority anytime I am near a power button on a machine.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Try one of these


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

What to do if you sever a digit? That's why I keep a ziplock baggie, but I haven't heard anyone else mention anything about what to do if that happens. 
Any advise?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I might need more than a baggie if I severed a finger


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

that's actually a good point, J. Wouldn't hurt to toss in a ziplock baggie. Doesn't take that much real estate in a first aid container.

Corel…I did try one of those. Part of the issue is when I need something out of it, I have to dump the entire contents on the floor to find what I'm looking for. And that's when I'm not in shock or in a rush  My current dinky first aid kit which is hard to find anything, has generic stuff in it, too compact (though great for car storage or hiking maybe). Also, I am looking for maybe more than just a first aid kit, but first aid medicine cabinet.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Mine is basically empty now my daughter got into it and everything had a band aid on it by the time she was done. So more like a small fishing tackle box with separate compartments might work?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I have 98% of the items I need in a safety box. In regards to voice activated dialing 911 for cell phone or such, only thing I can think of is Google Home or Amazon Echo/Dot. Neither right now integrate with a smart phone for voice dialing, but it is on the horizon for Google Home. Still gotta scoop up a plastic baggie and tourniquet. But these items should hold me over for a bit. On my to do list: building medicine / first aid cabinet dedicated for the wood shop:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Somebody's whiskers seem to like that stuff also?


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

Agree with others on a cell phone and what I put in my shop was emergency lighting. You never know when you will lose power.


----------



## AshTheArtist (Dec 6, 2016)

Small cuts - Crazy glue and back to work.

Medium cut (blood keeps coming out)- Apply Pressure ASAP for upto 15 minutes or until bleeding stops and call it a day. once bleeding stops, wash with mild soap, apply neosporin and bandage.

Deep cut - Apply pressure and seek medical attention. If no medical insurance. Use butterfly closures, steristrips® and suturing kit. Also get a tetanus shot.

Severed Digit - Apply pressure to minimize blood loss and keep calm(your main job) and call for help/call 911. you can ask Siri to call 911 by pressing home button for couple seconds in iphones. Secure digit in a ziplock bag and put the bag on ice (let you help/Paramedics take care of that). Go to ER (insurance or not).


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hermit… I actually have 3 zone lighting in my 2 car garage. A single lightbulb (the original lightbulb which was the only light source in the garage) that is wired to the main 100 amp house panel. I have the back of the garage on a separate circuit from the front of the garage as well.
Tis true… I have not emergency battery "exit" flood light type. Hmm…. is a consideration. I see those things tossed out during office space remodels all the time. Will look into it.

Ash… you a medic? Ooo… this brings up idea. Maybe I'll look around for a first aid poster or something. One of my concerns if I get a bad enough accident, shock will come in and I'll need all the help I can get to seek medical help cause my brain will be "foggy"


----------



## Mrkixx (Dec 24, 2012)

K I S S. Just go to your local drug store and pick up one off the shelf, it will have what you would need in a pinch, if you start trying to coustomize it for your shop you will get a headache, besides you can get one that is a plastic case to keep out the sawdust. I have two in my shop one was gifted to me and it came from Costco, and the other I bought from th place hat I did my first aid course. I also have a botle of peroxide and rubbing alcohol in one of the cabinets in the shop, one of the first aid kits is out in the open and visible and the other is in a cabinet and is clearly marked on the outside that there is a first aid kit in there, I also have two doubled ziplock bags with ice in the freezer of my mini fridge. I also have a green light that I turn on to show when I'm in the shop and we have a two hour check in system that way no one has to worie too much, especially since I'm usally in there by myself. A quick phone all or face time, is all we do, we don't say to much, just a quick " good to go," good "is all we say.


----------



## AshTheArtist (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey, Im not a medic but a pharmacist. There are thousand of products to choose from but imo its important to note the severity of cut before treating it. Deep cuts also requires antibiotic treatment like keflex prophylactically to avoid infection/sepsis which is not in any OTC first aid box.


----------

